
1,000-year-old onion and garlic eye remedy kills MRSA - andrevoget
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-32117815
======
thehoff
Radiolab did a show on this recently and it was interesting to say the least.

Podcast here: [http://www.radiolab.org/story/best-
medicine/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/best-medicine/)

------
Viperus
The discussion in HN around the same article 7 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9290271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9290271)

